# Favorite covers.



## philreed (Jul 18, 2005)

Those who know me and my musical tastes know that I'm a big fan of covers. I'm not sure why but I love it when bands cover another band's songs.

Some of my favorites include:

All Along the Watchtower (Hendrix version of a Bob Dylan). I know. I cheap choice.
Two of Us (Michael Penn/Aimee Mann version of a Beatles song)
Hazy Shade of Winter (Bangles version of a Simon & Garfunkel song)
Scarborough Fair (Queensryche version of another Simon & Garfunkel song)

I've got many, many more -- I could probably write for hours -- but, well, what covers do you like?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Here are my faves:
Bush: Razorblade Suitcase
Rush: Different Stages (Live)
Genesis: Invisible Touch
Mortal Kombat: Original Motion Pictures Score
Matchbox 20: Mad Season


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 18, 2005)

5 Good Ones:

Tori Amos' cover of Smells Like Teen Spirit
Veruca Salt's cover of My Sharona
Fiona Apple's cover of Across the Universe
The Gourd's cover of Gin and Juice
Many Moore's cover of Mona Lisas and Madhatters


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Fiona Apple's cover of Across the Universe



I guess that shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## freebfrost (Jul 18, 2005)

My top two:

"Hungry Like the Wolf" - Reel Big Fish's (swing) cover of a Duran Duran song.
"From Out of Nowhere" - Apocalyptica's (cello) cover of a Faith No More song.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 18, 2005)

"Ceremony" by New Order, covered by Galaxie 500
"Evil Hearted You" by the Yardbirds, covered by the Pixies (in Spanish, no less!)
"Just Like Heaven" by the Cure, covered by Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 19, 2005)

The Corrs: "Everybody Hurts (unplugged)". Originally REM.
Eurythmics: "Sweet Dreams" - I've been told this is a cover, but I'm not sure. I know Marilyn Manson did a cover of it later, but that sucks.
Pet Shop Boys: "Always on my mind". Originally the King.
Ewan McGregor and some other folks from Moulin Rouge: "El Tango de Roxanne". Originally "Roxanne" by Police

Plenty of others, but these are especially great.


----------



## Renton (Jul 19, 2005)

Seu Jorge - Life on Mars (bowie)
White Stripes - Your Southern Can is Mine (they do a lot of great covers though)
Richard Thompson - Oops! I Did It again.  (honest it's really good!)
The Jam - David Watts (kinks)
Johnny Cash - Hurt, natch; Rusty Cage
Deadhorse - Rock Lobster b-52's)
John Martyn - Glory Box (portishead)


----------



## Renton (Jul 19, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> "Evil Hearted You" by the Yardbirds, covered by the Pixies (in Spanish, no less!)




I like their cover of Neil Young's "Winterlong" too.


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> John Martyn - Glory Box (portishead)




Is it originally Portishead or are they the ones covering the song? That's a great song (on a great album).


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 19, 2005)

Motley Crue: "Helter Skelter" (The Beatles)
Joe Cocker: "A Little Help from my Friends" (The Beatles)
Eagles: "Old '55" and "Please Come Home for Christmas" (Tom Waits and Charles Brown, respectively)
Ethel the Frog: "Eleanor Rigby" (The Beatles)
DrainSTH: "Ace of Spades" (Motorhead)
Judas Priest: "Diamonds and Rust" (Joan Baez)
The Donnas: "Keep on Loving You" (REO Speedwagon)
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes: "Ain't No Sunshine" (Bill Withers)
The Coolies: "Bridge Over Troubled Water" (Simon and Garfunkle)
Nazareth: "Cocaine" (J.J. Cale---Not Eric Clapton like most folks think)
Don Henley: "The Unclouded Day" (Traditional Hymn)
Yngwie Malmsteen: "Mistreated"

Like Phil, I could on forever....and a day.


----------



## Renton (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Is it originally Portishead or are they the ones covering the song? That's a great song (on a great album).




AFAIK it's a portishead original.  John Martyn covered it live and did an incredible version of it.  Not sure if it's on an album, but you can find it other places.


----------



## Torm (Jul 19, 2005)

*Pop/Rock*

"Faith Of The Heart" by Russell Watson (the theme from Enterprise), originally by Rod Stewart
"China In Your Hand" by Petrus, originally performed by T'Pau
"Crying" by T'Pau, originally performed by Roy Orbison
"I Drove All Night" by Cyndi Lauper, originally performed by Roy Orbison
"Close To You" by The Cranberries, originally performed by The Carpenters
"Dreams" by The Corrs, originally performed by Fleetwood Mac
"Come Together" by Soundgarden, originally by The Beatles
"Only Happy When It Rains" by Richard Cheese, originally by Garbage
"Super Trouper" by Abba Teen, originally performed by Abba
"King of Pain" by Alanis Morissette, originally by The Police
"Smooth Criminal" by Alien Ant Farm, originally by Michael Jackson
"Eternal Flame" by Atomic Kitten, originally by The Bangles
"Lay Down Your Arms" by Belinda Carlisle, originally performed by The Graces
"Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Avril Lavigne, originally by Bob Dylan
"Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Guns and Roses, originally by Bob Dylan
"Ruby Tuesday" by Over The Rhine, originally by The Rolling Stones
"You've Lost That Loving Feeling" by Hall & Oates, originally by The Righteous Brothers
"Ain't No Sunshine" by David Sanborn and Sting, originally by Bill Withers
"My Sharona" by Veruca Salt, originally by The Knack
"I Feel Free" by Belinda Carlisle, originally by Cream
"In A Broken Dream" by Jan Cyrka feat. Carol Decker (T'Pau), originally by Rod Stewart
"Some Guys Have All The Luck" by Rod Stewart, originally by Barbara Mandrell
"Overkill" by Lazlo Bane feat. Colin Hay, originally by Men At Work
"Cars" by Fear Factory feat Gary Numan, originally by Gary Numan
"Shout" by Disturbed, originally by Tears For Fears
"Voices Carry" by Collapsis, originally by Til Tuesday
"I Alone" by Anouk and K's Choice, originally by Live
"Don't Dream It's Over" by Sixpence None The Richer, originally by Crowded House
"Baby, I Love Your Way/Freebird Medley" by Will To Power, originally by Cat Stevens and Lynyrd Skynyrd
"Easy" by Faith No More, originally by The Commodores
"The Touch" by Heather Nova, originally by Peter Gabriel
"Let's Go All The Way" by ICP, originally by Sly Fox
"How Am I Supposed To Live Without You" by Michael Bolton (who wrote it), originally by Laura Branigan
"Come On Eileen" By Save Ferris, originally by Dexy's Midnight Runners
"Without You" By Mariah Carey, originally by Nilsson
"The Devil Went Down To Georgia" by Primus, originally by the Charlie Daniels Band
"How Soon Is Now" by Love Spit Love, originally by The Smiths
"How Soon Is Now" by TATU, originally by The Smiths
"How Soon Is Now" by Snake River Conspiracy, originally by The Smiths
"Rock On" by Michael Damian, originally by David Essex
"Wild World" by Mr. Big, originally by Cat Stevens
"Blue Monday" by Orgy, originally by New World Order
"Wild Thing" by Sam Kinison, originally by The Troggs
"With Or Without You" by String Quartet, originally by U2
"Sea Of Love" by The Honeydrippers, originally by Phil Phillips and The Twilights
"Burning Down The House" by Tom Jones and The Cardigans, originally by Talking Heads

*Country*

"The Grand Tour" by Aaron Neville, originally by George Jones
"I Never Go Around Mirrors" by Keith Whitley (who wrote it), originally performed by Merle Haggard
"When You Say Nothing At All" by Alison Krauss and Union Station, originally performed by Keith Whitley
"Statue of a Fool" by Ricky Van Shelton, originally by Jack Greene
"Tell It Like It Is" by Billy Joe Royal, originally by Aaron Neville
"Will You Be There (In The Morning)" by Blackhawk, originally by Heart
"Purple Rain" by Leann Rhimes, originally by Prince and The Revolution
"The Rose" by Conway Twitty, originally by Bette Middler
"Counting Flowers On The Wall" by Eric Heatherly, originally by The Statler Brothers
"Hurt" by Johnny Cash, originally by Nine Ince Nails
"Crazy Little Thing Called Love" by Dwight Yoakam, originally by Queen
And pretty much everything by The Kentucky Headhunters

And yes, this is just a list of remakes I LIKE. You'll note I didn't put such blasphemous junk as "I Drove All Night" by Celine Dion, "Total Eclipse of the Heart" by Nicki French, or worst of all, "Take My Breath Away" by Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Torm (Jul 19, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Pet Shop Boys: "Always on my mind". Originally the King.



Only if by The King, you mean Willie Nelson.   But yes, that is an excellent one I forgot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Only if by The King, you mean Willie Nelson.   But yes, that is an excellent one I forgot.




That's a good song! And a better remake, IMO, than Willie's version. 


And with a list like you did, it's easy to miss one or two...   

My list(most may not have the original artist listed):

"Smoking In The Boys Room" by Motley Crue
"Lovesong" by 311 
"Don't Be Cruel" by Cheap Trick (original by Elvis)
"Knocking On Heaven's Door" by Guns n' Roses
"Faith Of The Heart" by Russell Watson (original by Rod Stewart)
"Smooth Criminal" by Alien Ant Farm (original by Michael Jackson)
"Let's Go All The Way" by ICP (original by Sly Fox)
"Don't Dream It's Over" by Sixpence None The Richer (original by Crowded House)
"Baby, I Love Your Way/Freebird Medley" by Will To Power (originally by Cat Stevens and Lynyrd Skynyrd)

There's probably more but I'm too tired and soon need to "hit the sack" as I've gotta get up waaaay too early for work in the AM.


----------



## tonym (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinead O'Connor did a nice job with Nirvana's "All Apologies"

Tony M


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 19, 2005)

"Word Up" --> Korn
"Sweet Dreams" --> Marilyn Manson
"Planet Caravan" --> Pantera


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 19, 2005)

> Here are my faves:
> Bush: Razorblade Suitcase
> RUsh: Different Stages (Live)
> Genesis: Invisible Toucj
> ...




I don't think these are covers at all.  Or did you mean _album_ covers?    



> "Smooth Criminal" by Alien Ant Farm (original by Michael Jackson)




Good tune.  I was going to mention that one.



> Fiona Apple's cover of Across the Universe




Great cover and unfortunately, not very well known.

Some others:

Muse - "Feeling Good" (Nina Simone) - Muse is an amazing band by the way.
The Blues Brothers - "Soul Man" (Sam & Dave)
Puya - "Spirits In the Material World" (The Police)
Primus - "Making Plans for Nigel" (XTC)
Primus - "Have a Cigar" (Pink Floyd)
Pantera - "Cat Scratch Fever" (Ted Nugent)
Scott Weiland - "But Not Tonight" (Depeche Mode) - I love this song.
System of a Down - "The Metro" (Berlin)
Underoath - "Wrapped Around Your Finger" - The Police


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

So many covers...

Slayer - Agressor (Judas Priest)
Ramones - California Sun (The Crickets)
John Lennon - Stand By Me (Ben E. King)
Ben Harper & Innocent Criminals - Whole Lot of Love (Led Zeppelin)
Eric Clapton - Travelin' Light (J.J. Cale)
Anthrax - Bring the Noise (Public Enemy)
Cry Cry Cry - Shades of Grey (Robert Earl Keen)
Jimmy Buffett - Southern Cross (Crosby Stills & Nash)
Phish - too many great covers to list
Grateful Dead - El Paso (Marty Robbins)
Grateful Dead - Morning Dew (Bonnie Dobson)
Grateful Dead - Love Light (Bobby "Blue" Bland)


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 19, 2005)

Rufus Wainwright's cover of Across the Universe (eerie video with Dakota Fanning)

Seal's remake of Dionne Warwick's Walk On By

Kate Rusby's version of The White Cockade (Robert Burns)


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's just look through the old iTunes library, shall we?

Ben Folds - Bitches Ain't S (Dr. Dre)
Clash - Police On My Back (The Equals)
Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros - Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide (Fleetwood Mac)
Cake - I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
Counting Crows - The Ghost In You (Psychedelic Furs)
Joey Ramone - What A Wonderful World (Louis Armstrong)
Johnny Cash - Hurt (Nine Inch Nails) -- Maybe one of the greatest covers of all time.
Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (Unplugged) - David Bowie
Sid Vicious - My Way (Frank Sinatra)
White Stripes - I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield, by way of Burt Bacharach & Hal David)

...and The Greatest Cover Ever...

William Shatner - Mr. Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)


----------



## devilbat (Jul 19, 2005)

One - Johnny Cash, originally by U2
Hurt - Johnny Cash, originally by Nine Inch Nails
I Will Survive - Cake, Originally by Gloria Gaynor
Soul Man - Blues Brothers, originally by Sam & Dave
Fight the Power - Barenaked Ladies, originally by Public Enemy
London Calling - The Pogues, originally by the Clash
Kiss - Tom Jones, originally by Prince
Faith - Limp Bizkit, originally by George Michael


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 19, 2005)

_(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction_, original by the Rolling Stones, cover by Devo
_Head Like A Hole_, original by Nine Inch Nails, cover by Devo
_Gin And Juice_, original by Snoop Doggy Dogg, cover by the Gourds
_There Ain't Nothing Like A Dame_, original from _South Pacific_, cover by Reel Big Fish
_Tainted Love_, original by Soft Cell, cover by the Living End
_Sympathy For The Devil_, original by the Rolling Stones, cover by Natalie Merchant


----------



## Meadred (Jul 19, 2005)

This one's a bit obscure, but anyway:
"Ballroom Blitz" by Krokus (an Austrian - I think - heavy metal band from earlier 80's); first done by Sweet.

Also, just because I just listened to it on my Ipod, Lemonheads' version of "Mrs. Robinson".

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the Pet Shop Boys cover of Where the Streets have no name (U2).

Brian Ferry's version of Jealous Guy (John Lennon)


----------



## glass (Jul 19, 2005)

A few that spring to mind:

'Hurt' by Johnny Cash
(cover of a Nine Inch Nails song) 

'Without You' by Nilsson
(cover of a Badfinger song)

'Crying In The Rain' by A-ha
(cover of an Everly Brothers song)

'Nothing Compares To You' by The Blues Smarties
(a Prince song but famously also covered by Sinead O'Connor)
_EDIT: Or not, apparently_

glass.


----------



## glass (Jul 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Faith Of The Heart" by Russell Watson (original by Rod Stewart)




As in the ST:Enterprise theme? That's a Rod Stewart cover?

Well, you learn something new everyday.


glass.


----------



## glass (Jul 19, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide (Fleetwood Mac)




Can't believe I forgot that one, with the Smashing Pumpkins being my favourite band.

Consider it added to the list.


glass.


----------



## glass (Jul 19, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> _Tainted Love_, original by Soft Cell, cover by the Living End




Minor nitpick, but I'm pretty sure that Soft Cell's version was also a cover.

(pauses for quick google) Yes it was. The original is be Gloria Jones.


glass.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jul 19, 2005)

Anarchy in the UK - Megadeath
Bela Lugosi's Dead - The Electric Hellfire Club
Anatomy of Evil - A String Quartet Tribe to Iron Maiden

Many other ones have been posted by others before me, and I'm too lazy to look through my cds.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jul 19, 2005)

Th Sundays cover of 'Wild Horses'(Rolling Stines)

Dave Matthews cover of 'All along the Watchtower'(Dylan)

Dave Matthews cover of 'Long Black Veil' (Johnny Cash)

Guns n Roses cover of 'Live and Let Die' (Beatles)


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

griff_goodbeard said:
			
		

> Dave Matthews cover of 'All along the Watchtower'(Dylan)




The U2 version is also good.

A few more fun ones.

Information Society's version of Abba's Lay All Your Love on Me.

The Pixies' version of The Jesus and Mary Chain's Head On.


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't believe I missed one of the greatest covers. It's just a ton of fun.

Rob Zombie and Lionel Richie doing Brickhouse.

Queensryche's version of Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb.



Must. Stop. And. Go. Back. To. Work.

Covers are fun.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Queensryche's version of Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb.




WHOAAA! Where can I find this???


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

Meadred said:
			
		

> This one's a bit obscure, but anyway:
> "Ballroom Blitz" by Krokus (an Austrian - I think - heavy metal band from earlier 80's); first done by Sweet.




Woah! Flashback time! I saw them when I was in highschool, along with a bunch of other Euro Death Metal bands. haven't heard that name in a LONG time. (Sorry to go off on a tangent)


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> WHOAAA! Where can I find this???




The Art of Live album that came out a few years ago. If you're a Queensryche fan it's worth grabbing.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 19, 2005)

Scissor Sisters version of Comfortably Numb was a fairly big hit in the UK last year.

Husker Du - Eight Miles High(Byrds)

I've also got a soft spot for Hayseed Dixie - Bluegrass covers of metal songs.

Generally I think I prefer versions that do something different with the song rather than try and just do it as a copy.


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> AFAIK it's a portishead original.  John Martyn covered it live and did an incredible version of it.  Not sure if it's on an album, but you can find it other places.




I found it as part of a podcast at Coversville.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> 'Nothing Compares To You' by The Blues Smarties
> (a Prince song but famously also covered by Sinead O'Connor)
> 
> 
> glass.




Prince wrote it, she sang it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> The Art of Live album that came out a few years ago. If you're a Queensryche fan it's worth grabbing.




I'm a big fan of QR, though admittedly I buy very little music anymore.  I still have their first EP on vinyl in my collection.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 19, 2005)

People are Strange by The Doors covered by Echo and the Bunnymen (Lost Boys Soundtrack)

Fall on Me by REM covered by Cry, Cry, Cry

In Your Eyes by Peter Gabriel covered by Jeffrey Gaines

SOS by Abba covered by Erasure

I'll include on for my wife, even though I can't stand it: Fields of Gold by Sting covered by Eva Cassidy


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

Peter Gabriel's Shock the Monkey covered by Coal Chamber with Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Peter Gabriel's Shock the Monkey covered by Coal Chamber with Ozzy Osbourne.




Ok. That just sounds wrong... especially when Ozzy's involved....


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. That just sounds wrong... especially when Ozzy's involved....




Actually, it's a surprisingly good cover.

At this point I'll mention Duran Duran's Thank You, an entire album of covers that include 911 is a Joke, Ball of Confusion, and Lay Lady Lay.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 19, 2005)

One more, can't believe I forgot:

Easy by Faith No More (Commodores)



> At this point I'll mention Duran Duran's Thank You, an entire album of covers that include 911 is a Joke, Ball of Confusion, and Lay Lady Lay.




I'd pay good money to hear Duran Duran cover "911 Is A Joke".  I could use a laugh.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> At this point I'll mention Duran Duran's Thank You, an entire album of covers that include 911 is a Joke, Ball of Confusion, and Lay Lady Lay.





That reminds me, Def Leppard has a covers album coming out in September, and they have a really good cover of Badfingers "No Matter What" on their new greatest hits album. I saw them 2 weeks ago, and they played a few other covers in their set as well.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 19, 2005)

Ooo!  Alient Ant Farm's Smooth Criminal is loads of fun.  

Vanessa Carlton does a cover of Paint it Black that is entertaining, as well...


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> I'd pay good money to hear Duran Duran cover "911 Is A Joke".  I could use a laugh.




What's really fun is to play the Public Enemy version and then Duran Duran's version -- very different.

Fear Factory's version of Gary Neuman's Cars -- either the straight Fear Factory version or the remix featuring Gary Neuman.


----------



## philreed (Jul 19, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> That reminds me, Def Leppard has a covers album coming out in September, and they have a really good cover of Badfingers "No Matter What" on their new greatest hits album. I saw them 2 weeks ago, and they played a few other covers in their set as well.




is there a track listing yet? This could be a good album depending on what songs they chose.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 19, 2005)

Most of the good ones have already been mentioned...

But we're missing the cover of "Hotel California" by The Gipsy Kings (if you don't know the original artist, shame on you.)

A song made famous by The Jesus* in The Big Lebowski.

*This is in no way a religious remark


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> is there a track listing yet? This could be a good album depending on what songs they chose.




Yep. Let me ask my wife where to find it. It's somewhere on their website, but she's the expert there, not me. It's sort of like her version of ENWorld.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jul 19, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> "Ruby Tuesday" by Over The Rhine, originally by The Rolling Stones




Somebody that knows Over the Rhine!  I *loooove* Over the Rhine.

Their Let it Be is incredible too.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 19, 2005)

Heh.  The Dan Band covering anything originally done by a female artist.  We just saw them in concert last week and they were hilarious.  Their claim to fame is as the band in the movie "Old School."


DM


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> is there a track listing yet? This could be a good album depending on what songs they chose.




Here's what I could find. If I find out anything different from my wife, I'll correct the track listing:

Def Leppard-_Yeah!_

1. - 10538 Overture :: ELO (1971 UK #9)
2. - 20th Century Boy :: T. Rex (1973 UK #3)
3. - Don't Believe a Word :: Thin Lizzy (1976 UK #12)
4. - Drive-In Saturday :: David Bowie (1973 UK #3)
5. - Hanging On The Telephone :: Blondie (1978 UK #5)
6. - Hell Raiser :: Sweet (1973 UK #2)
7. - He's Gonna Step On You Again :: John Kongos (1971 UK #4)
8. - No Matter What :: Badfinger (1970 UK #5)
9. - A Little Bit Of Love :: Free (1972 UK #13)
10. - Rock On :: David Essex (1973 UK #3)
11. - Stay With Me :: The Faces (1971 UK #6)
12. - Street Life :: Roxy Music (1973 UK #9)
13. - The Golden Age of Rock 'n' Roll :: Mott The Hoople (1974 UK #16)
14. - Waterloo Sunset :: The Kinks (1967 UK #2)
15. - American Girl :: Tom Petty & The Heartbrakers (1977 UK #40)
16. - Heartbeat :: Jobriath (1974)
17. - How Does It Feel :: Slade (1975 UK #15)
18. - Kick Out The Jams :: MC5 (1969 US #82)
19. - Roxanne :: The Police (1978/79 UK #12)
20. - Dear Friends :: Queen (1974)
21. - When I'm Dead And Gone :: McGuinness Flint (1970 UK #2).
22. - Winter Song :: Lindisfarne (1970). 


The cover of No Matter What is on the new US version of their Greatest Hits, the UK version has the cover of waterloo Sunset.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 19, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Actually, it's a surprisingly good cover.
> 
> At this point I'll mention Duran Duran's Thank You, an entire album of covers that include 911 is a Joke, Ball of Confusion, and Lay Lady Lay.




I didn't say it was a _bad_ cover, having not heard it.... it just sounded wrong with _who_ was doing it.... *if that made sense....


----------



## Torm (Jul 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Prince wrote it, she sang it.



No, he's got it right - Prince wrote it AND sang it. It just didn't chart for The Purple One like it did for Sinead. As a matter of fact, I find the Prince version to be downright painful to listen to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 20, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No, he's got it right - Prince wrote it AND sang it. It just didn't chart for The Purple One like it did for Sinead. As a matter of fact, I find the Prince version to be downright painful to listen to.




I didn't know he sang it as well. But I did know he wrote it and she sang it.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 20, 2005)

My favorite covers?...My flannel ones with the plaid print... 

Oh, you meant songs.  

"Winter Wonderland" by Stryper - Heavy Metal Christmas caroles are awesome!
"Stayin' Alive" by Ozzy Osbourne
"Ballroom Blitz" by Krokus


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 20, 2005)

Or "Mr. Sandman" by Blind Guardian.  Funny stuff!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Woah! Flashback time! I saw them when I was in highschool, along with a bunch of other Euro Death Metal bands. haven't heard that name in a LONG time. (Sorry to go off on a tangent)



Did they play "School's Out"?  I was mildly annoyed when I played that at a party not long ago for a bunch of people my age (late twenties to middle-to-late thirties) and nobody remembered it beside me.

As for covers; I don't particularly pay attention to them, but here's a few off the top of my head that I like:

"Tainted Love" by Soft Cell (originally Gloria Jones)
"Route 66" by Depeche Mode (originally by... I dunno)
"The Picture" by Iris (originally by Hubert KaH)
"Stripped" by Rammstein (original by Depeche Mode)
"Where the Streets Have No Name" by the Pet Shop Boys (original by U2)
"You Were Always On My Mind" by the Pet Shop Boys (original by Brenda Lee *not* Willie Nelson and *not* Elvis--both of those versions were covers themselves)
"Love My Way" by Assemblage 23 (original by the Psychedelic Furs)
"Born to by Wild" by the Cult (original by Steppenwolf)
"Sound of the Crowd" by Kelly Osbourne (original by the Human League)
"Like a Virgin" by Lords of the New Church (original by Madonna) (by the way, I once sang a karaoke version of this to my wife--fun stuff!)
I don't like covers for their own sake, but covers that take a song from one genre and move it into another are much more likely to work for me.  If I like the original and the cover is more or less faithful in sound to the original, I usually tend to wonder what the point is.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did they play "School's Out"?  I was mildly annoyed when I played that at a party not long ago for a bunch of people my age (late twenties to middle-to-late thirties) and nobody remembered it beside me.




You know, the more I think about it, it wasn't Krokus, it was Kreator that I saw. Sorry about that.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of QR, though admittedly I buy very little music anymore.  I still have their first EP on vinyl in my collection.





ditto.

diaglo "who saw them at Hammerjacks in Baltimore way too many times" Ooi


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Jul 22, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> One - Johnny Cash, originally by U2




I second that. This JC version is quite cool.

Other then that, err ... Eric Cartman's version of Styx "Come Sail Away"?


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 22, 2005)

I got a kick out of a couple of rap songs that were redone by non-rapping artists:

Gin and Juice (The Gourds, originally Snoop Dogg)
and
Boyz in the Hood (don't know the group that re-made it, originally Eazy E)

And I'll probably be run up a flagpole for this but .... I like Sheryl Crow, and I don't like Guns n Roses, so I like her cover of "Sweet Child o' Mine."


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2005)

Love Song - Tori Amos
Van Halen's Jump -Aztec Camera
Because The Night - 10,000 Maniacs
Everlasting Love - U2
Hit Me Baby One More Time - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Impeesa (Jul 23, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> "Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Avril Lavigne, originally by Bob Dylan
> "Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Guns and Roses, originally by Bob Dylan




You say you like both of these? Different tastes, I guess - it's quite possible I like the second better than the original, but I find Avril's version quite painful to hear. :/



			
				Torm said:
			
		

> "Come On Eileen" By Save Ferris, originally by Dexy's Midnight Runners




Original was a great song, useful as a 'trump song' for driving other annoying tunes out of your head. I have an a cappella group called Rockapella covering it. Good stuff. Little known fact: Dexy's Midnight Runners also had other songs. Crazy!

Some other good covers:

Nightwish doing Ozzie's "Crazy Train" live. I can't for the life of me find a decent quality rip, though.
Mike Oldfield doing Gershwin's "I Got Rhythm" 
Queensryche doing Kansas's "Dust in the Wind". Sarah Brightman also does a decent cover of that one. She also does a decent cover of Queen's "Who Wants to Live Forever".

What I really like, though, is rock bands doing old folk songs. Observe - 

Nightwish - Over The Hills And Far Away
Mudmen - Drink And Fight
Buck O' Nine - Irish Drinking Song
Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar

Also, while not really rock, Mike Oldfield's "Women of Ireland" and Sarah Brightman's "So Many Things" both take from the same original folk song. 

Trans-Siberian Orchestra has some great takes on some old Christmas tunes, and (on a different album) some of Beethoven's works.

I suppose the two drinking songs aren't strictly covers, but whatever. Also, if all you metal fans want to hear the original of Whiskey In The Jar, look up The Pogues.

Oh, and pretty much everything on Rush's "Feedback" album is cool.

Finally, if you enjoy this kind of thing, I suggest spending some time alone with your P2P app of choice and the Covers Project.

--Impeesa--


----------



## Torm (Jul 23, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> but I find Avril's version quite painful to hear.



Not that I'm saying you're one, but I really don't understand the Avril-haters. She has her own style (fashion-wise), she writes her own songs (other than Knocking...) and they are good and clever, and she has a mature sound - heck, in her live performances I could easily mistake her for Alanis.

The only thing negative that I've heard about her is that she quit school to follow her musical career. But so what? If I were in school learning to be a chef, and I got offered the chance to be head chef at a five star if I left school to do it, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I think most people would. Opportunities like that don't knock everyday - more like once in a lifetime.

Back on topic, though, did you know that there are two tribute albums dedicated _to_ her?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 23, 2005)

A few that I really enjoy:

"Hey You" (Dream Theater cover of Pink Floyd)
"Last Caress" (Metallica cover of, hmm, Misfits?)
"Devil Went Down to Georgia" (Primus does Charlie Daniels Band)
"Sympathy" (Marillion does someone I'm not sure of)
"Benny & the Jets" (Beastie Boys do Elton John?)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 23, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Boyz in the Hood (don't know the group that re-made it, originally Eazy E)




Dynamite Hack.


----------



## Stik (Jul 25, 2005)

"Funeral for a Friend" (Elton John) is covered by Dream Theater on the _A Change of Seasons _ album, and they do a better version than the original.  They also cover several other classic rock songs on that album, including Achilles Last Stand, The Song Remains the Same, Bohemian Rhapsody, and more.

Rush has an entire album of classic rock covers called _Feedback_ which includes "Summertime Blues", "Heart Full Of Soul", and "Crossroads".

And as long as we're talking about covers, let's not forget two great cover bands:  Dred Zeppelin and The Austin Lounge Lizards.

Dred Zeppelin is a reggae band with a lead singer who used to be an Elvis impersonator, which does Led Zeppelin covers.  Yes, you heard me right.  Imagine Elvis fronting a Bob Marley's band doing "Your Time is Gonna Come".  Weird?  Yes.  But it is fun.

The Austin Lounge Lizards are a country-bluegrass band which covered Pink Floyd's _Dark Side of the Moon_ album.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

I do an awesome cover of What I Like About You.


----------



## Mr. T (Jul 25, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar



I liked that one too.

DKM's (Dropkick Murphys) version of  Fields of Athenry is really good, to keep with the Irish Tradishional Song idea

The Kiss cover of Do you remember Rock 'n' Roll radio is pretty good.


----------



## glass (Jul 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Prince wrote it, she sang it.




http://www1.hmv.co.uk/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=281;1;-1;-1&sku=440087

Prince also recorded it himself.

_EDIT: Either way, I still prefer The Blue Smarties' version. I just wish I still had a copy of it._


glass.


----------



## glass (Jul 25, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> "Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Avril Lavigne, originally by Bob Dylan
> "Knockin' On Heaven's Door" by Guns and Roses, originally by Bob Dylan




I haven't heard Avril's version, but I like both Guns n' Roses' cover and Eric Clapton's. I could have sworn there was another good version out there that I like, but I can't think what it was. It's funny how some song seem to lend themselves to being covered.

Of course, there was also the Dunblaine charity record version, which was terrible.




			
				Torm said:
			
		

> "Without You" By Mariah Carey, originally by Nilsson




I listed it as originally being by Badfinger, but I'm now not so sure. They definitely wrote it, and they did record it, but apparently after Nilsson did. Interesting question -does that make his version a cover? Or theirs?   



> "How Soon Is Now" by Love Spit Love, originally by The Smiths
> "How Soon Is Now" by TATU, originally by The Smiths
> "How Soon Is Now" by Snake River Conspiracy, originally by The Smiths




Are any of those the version from the Charmed opening credits? If not, anyone know who did do that one?



glass.


----------



## philreed (Jul 25, 2005)

Ministry's "Burning Inside" covered by Static-X. Excellent job.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 25, 2005)

Exodus doing Low Rider from ZZTop
Megadeth doing These Boots from Nancy Sinatra

PS


----------



## Impeesa (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr. T said:
			
		

> DKM's (Dropkick Murphys) version of  Fields of Athenry is really good, to keep with the Irish Tradishional Song idea




I'll have to look that up, I've only got a single song of theirs that someone else sent me. If you like that stuff, do look up some Mudmen sometime, they're great. I'm assuming you haven't already heard of them, I think their first album (of two so far) sold maybe 7000 copies, mostly in Canada. 



			
				Torm said:
			
		

> Not that I'm saying you're one, but I really don't understand the Avril-haters. She has her own style (fashion-wise), she writes her own songs (other than Knocking...) and they are good and clever, and she has a mature sound - heck, in her live performances I could easily mistake her for Alanis.




I'm not really a fan, but I wouldn't call myself a hater. Something about that cover just rubbed me the wrong way. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Torm (Jul 26, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> It's funny how some song seem to lend themselves to being covered.



That's when you know a song is a "standard".   



			
				glass said:
			
		

> They definitely wrote it, and they did record it, but apparently after Nilsson did. Interesting question -does that make his version a cover? Or theirs?



 Theirs. Same as Michael Bolton's "How Am I Supposed To Live Without You" or Keith Whitley's "I Never Go Around Mirrors". In all three cases, they wrote it, but they let someone else *record* it _first_, so now theirs is a cover. (Of course, one might argue that they performed it during writing, possibly even recorded a demo. But that's nitpicking beyond the standard usage of "cover" or common sense.  )

This also, apparently, applies to Prince's "Nothing Compares 2 U", but not in the way I previously thought. Even though he wrote it, his AND Sinead's version are both covers, since he wrote it for a group he was trying to help get started back in 1985 called The Family, and they recorded it and released it first.



			
				glass said:
			
		

> Are any of those the version from the Charmed opening credits? If not, anyone know who did do that one?



Love Spit Love. It was originally done for the soundtrack of the movie "The Craft" and then used as the theme for Charmed.

Personally, my favorite is the Snake River Conspiracy version. It is admittedly an acquired taste as it is very .... different. But that's in keeping with the theme of the song, no?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 15, 2005)

I heard Jackie DeShannon's version of the Dave Clark 5's "Needles and Pins" over the weekend.  She had the bigger hit with it.  It was produced (I believe) by Phil Spector, who also produced the Ramones doing a cover of the same song.  The Ramones' version is my favorite.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 15, 2005)

Nevermind...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 15, 2005)

Maybe this has been mentioned already...I may have overlooked it.  But back in the days of vinyl, the 45 rpm record of REM's "Superman" had a cover of Roger Miller's "King of the Road" on the B side, I believe.  I used to have that, but gave it away to a friend.  I know it was a Roger Miller song, but am a little shaky on the title.


----------



## Valgard (Aug 15, 2005)

Several people have mentioned my favourite, Johnny Cash and "Hurt"

I'd also add "Mad World" Gary Jules (originally by Tears For Fears) and then the cover that always cracks me up, "I am, I Said" by Killdozer (originally by Neil Diamond)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 15, 2005)

Didn't Tool do a version of McCartney and Wings' "Silly Love Songs" a few years back?  I remember hearing it and cracking up, but am fuzzy on the artist.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

Valgard said:
			
		

> Several people have mentioned my favourite, Johnny Cash and "Hurt"
> 
> I'd also add "Mad World" Gary Jules (originally by Tears For Fears) and then the cover that always cracks me up, "I am, I Said" by Killdozer (originally by Neil Diamond)




I wasn't too thrilled with the Gary Jules version. It was SLOW; much slower than the original. I did like the Disturbed's version of "Shout" though.


----------



## Tinner (Aug 16, 2005)

Perhaps. Perhaps. Perhaps - Cake cover of a Doris Day original.
What a Wondreful World - Joey Ramone cover of a Louis Armstrong original.
Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World - Brother Iz cover of a Judy Garland/Louis Armstrong original
Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica cover of a traditional song
Volare - Gypsy Kings cover of Nelson Riddle song

I could go on for a while, but these are what's currently in the playlist.


----------



## Krug (Aug 16, 2005)

Covers from Super Mario World soundtrack. Absolutely not geeky.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Aug 16, 2005)

"Country Roads" - Me First And The Gimme Gimmes (orig. John Denver)
"Phantom Of The Opera" - Me First And The Gimme Gimmes (orig. Andrew Lloyd Webber?)
"Ballroom Blitz" - The Damned (don't know original, I think it's posted above)
"Waiting For The Night" - Portishead (orig. Depeche Mode)
"Wicked" - Korn (orig. Ice Cube, I think...)
"Rainbow Connection" - Fifteen (orig. Kermit the Frog!)
"Pass The Dutchie" - Buck-O-Nine (forgot who does the original)
"Turning Japanese" - Skankin' PIckle (forgot who does the original)
"Help!" - 88 Fingers Louie (orig. Beatles)
"Part Of Me" - Razed In Black (orig. Tool)

Those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head.  I have a ton of CDs full of nothing but covers at home (I'm at work at the moment) but these are the ones that stick out in my mind...


----------



## devilbat (Aug 16, 2005)

Word up - Korn  Originally by Cameo


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 16, 2005)

Some of my favorite cover songs are: 

the Greatful Dead-- "Devil with a blue Dress on/Good Golly Miss Molly" 
White Zombie-- "Children of the Grave" (Black Sabbath)
Rob Halford and Fight--"The Wizard" (Black Sabbath)
Wrathchild America "Time" (Pink Floyd)
Tori Amos "Smells Like Teen Spirit" (Nirvana)
Ozzy Osborne live on _Speak of the Devil_ "Never Say Die" (Black Sabbath) (yeah, Ozzy covering himself  )
Jimmi Hendrix --"Killing Floor" (Howlin' Wolf)
Jimmi Hendrix and John Lennon "Day Tripper" (the Beatles)
Jimmi Hendrix "Hoochi Coochie Man" (Willie Dixon) 
Jimmi Hendrix "Hey Joe" (Billy Roberts)
Jimmi Hendrix "Hound Dog" (Leiber, Stoller and Elvis)
The Who "Shakin' All Over" (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
Led Zeppelin "Traveling Riverside Blues" (Robert Johnson)
Led Zeppelin "Whole Lotta Love" (originally Willie Dixon's You Need Love)
Led Zeppelin "When the Levee Breaks (Kansas Joe Mcoy)
Led Zeppelin "Bring it on Home" (Willie Dixon)
Led Zeppelin "Gallows Pole" (LeadBelly)

 Covers I don't Like: 
Jessica Simpson "Take My Breath Away" (Berlin, I think)
Metallica "Turn the Page" (Bob Seger)


----------



## Del (Aug 16, 2005)

Avril Lavigne's cover of Knocking on Heavans Door.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot to put "Bring The Pain" by Mindless Self Indulgence....greatest rap cover ever!


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 16, 2005)

I forgot about these albums:

The London Philharmonic Orchestra playing Pink Floyd 
and
The London Philharmonic Orchestra playing Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 16, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Scarborough Fair (Queensryche version of another Simon & Garfunkel song)




Good man. That's the best cover ever, IMHO.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 16, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Good man. That's the best cover ever, IMHO.




Looking at your avatar, I'd say you're a wee bit biased.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Looking at your avatar, I'd say you're a wee bit biased.



 True, but I stand by it, nonetheless.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 16, 2005)

Blackmore's Night has covered the old Joan Baez tune "Diamonds and Rust" on their _*Ghost of a Rose*_ cd.  It's a really, really good version.  I always like Judas Priest's version, too, even though they left a couple verses out.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

Poison's "Cover of the Rolling Stones"  forget the orginal guy. Dr. Hook maybe?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Poison's "Cover of the Rolling Stones"  forget the orginal guy. Dr. Hook maybe?




GACK...Poison covered that?  Although they did a decent cover of "Your Mama Don't Dance" by Loggins and Messina.

Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show was what they were going by when they recorded it, though the band later just shortened it to Dr. Hook.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

It's great for more than just the music.  It describes them also.  And as they do in all their covers- they further personalize it.  Rock when it was fun


sniff ...he dissed Poison....sniff


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> It's great for more than just the music.  It describes them also.  And as they do in all their covers- they further personalize it.  Rock when it was fun
> 
> 
> sniff ...he dissed Poison....sniff




I'm a huge fan of 80's hard rock and metal, but Poison just wasn't my thing.  Very few of the "pretty" bands rang my chimes.  I much preferred Iron Maiden, Dio, Black Sabbath, Judas Priest, Manowar, Saxon, and the like over Poison, Faster Pussycat, or Britney Fox and their ilk.  I'm not dissin' 'em; they just weren't my faves.

Rock on.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

The 80's were a crazy time for music.

No offense taken.  I get MUCH worse at work.  'course that's because within an eight hour work shift I'll listen to Poison, Motley Crew, Britney Spears, Movie soundtracks and Eninim.  Music is what it is-  enjoyable background sound that sets a mood and tempo.


Other covers I liked-

Tia Carrere (Wayne's World) Ballroom Blitz
The four singers of Lady Marmalade

and much of Honeymoon in Vegas and Detroit Rock City

Both of these are largely covers


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The 80's were a crazy time for music.
> 
> No offense taken.  I get MUCH worse at work.  'course that's because within an eight hour work shift I'll listen to Poison, Motley Crew, Britney Spears, Movie soundtracks and Eninim.  Music is what it is-  enjoyable background sound that sets a mood and tempo.




I keep headphones on all day, and when I'm not listening to NPR, it's the over 20 hours of music on my hard drive.

Krokus covered "Ballroom Blitz", too.  I never forgave them for that.  Mandy Meyer, Krokus' original guitar player, was at a Loverboy/Joan Jett concert I attended in 1983.  I know this because I nearly knocked him over the railing from the balcony when I slammed into him trying to catch my friends.  I was too stunned to ask for an autograph and he was too rattled to get mad.  We hit pretty hard; I barely caught him by his belt before he went sailing over the railing.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

I danced with two of the three singers of Sweet Senasation.  They two top 40 hits in the mid-late eights pop charts.

I know there are other good covers I just can't think of them.  Does weird Al count?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 17, 2005)

I love the String Quartet tribute to Iron Maiden _Anatomy of Evil_.


----------



## Tanager (Aug 17, 2005)

A few that no one has mentioned:

"Ziggy Stardust"-Bauhaus, orginally by David Bowie
"The Devil Went Down to Georgia" - Levellers, orginally by The Charlie Daniels Band
"Lovers in a Dangerous Time" - The Oysterband, orginally by Bruce Cockburn
"Dear Prudence" - Siouxsie and the Banshees, orignally by the Beatles
"Dancing Barefoot" - U2, orginally by Patti Smith
"No Fun" -  Sex Pistols, original by The Stooges


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 17, 2005)

Patti Smith...that reminds me of another cover, Bruce Springsteen's "Because the Night".  Also covered by 10000 Maniacs (or was it just Natalie Merchant?) and 80's hard rock band Keel.


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Word up - Korn  Originally by Cameo



Also covered by Gun, which was good, and Mel B, which was terrible (IMO ).


glass.


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

*fixed quotes*

IIRC...



			
				Evil Monkey said:
			
		

> "Pass The Dutchie" - Buck-O-Nine (forgot who does the original)



Musical Youth.



> "Turning Japanese" - Skankin' PIckle (forgot who does the original)



The Vapours.


glass.


----------



## Pants (Aug 19, 2005)

"Knockin' on Heaven's Door" by Guns N' Roses (Dylan maybe? Can't quite remember)
"Live and Let Die" By Guns N' Roses (The Beatles)
"Sympathy for the Devil" by Guns N' Roses (Rolling Stones)
"Word Up" Korn (Cameo)
"Another Brick in the Wall" Korn (Pink Floyd)
"Smooth Criminal" Alien Ant Farm (Micheal Jackson) (Even better than the original IMO)
"Saturday Night" Nickelback (Elton John)
"Video Killed the Radio Star" Presidents of the USA (don't know who did the original)

There's this cover of 'In the Air Tonight' that's really good. I never cared for the original (or any Phil Collins in general), but this is really good. Unfortunately, I have no idea who did it!

Isn't 'Mony Mony' by Billy Idol also a cover?


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

Beth Orton - I Wish I Never Saw The Sunshine


----------



## glass (Aug 19, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> "Knockin' on Heaven's Door" by Guns N' Roses (Dylan maybe? Can't quite remember)



Yep, Dylan.


> "Live and Let Die" By Guns N' Roses (The Beatles)



Paul McCartney (possibly 'and Wings').


> "Video Killed the Radio Star" Presidents of the USA (don't know who did the original)



The Buggles.


glass.


----------



## Torm (Aug 19, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> There's this cover of 'In the Air Tonight' that's really good. I never cared for the original (or any Phil Collins in general), but this is really good. Unfortunately, I have no idea who did it!



You might be talking about the one by Holly McNarland. I like it, too, but I wish they had mixed it with the vocals just a wee bit stronger - sometimes she gets drowned out a little.



			
				Pants said:
			
		

> Isn't 'Mony Mony' by Billy Idol also a cover?



Yes. Tommy James and The Shondells did the original, if memory serves.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 19, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes. Tommy James and The Shondells did the original, if memory serves.




You are correct, sir.  It came out on an EP, his first solo effort after Generation X, I believe.  
Another Tommy James cover was done by Joan Jett--"Crimson and Clover", as well as Tiffany's "I Think We're Alone Now".  

Sorry...Tommy James fan here.


----------



## Shag (Aug 19, 2005)

'Ordinary World' originally by Duran Duran covered by Aurora
'Cruel Summer' originally by Bananarama covered by Ace of Base


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> "Video Killed the Radio Star" Presidents of the USA (don't know who did the original)




The Buggles



> There's this cover of 'In the Air Tonight' that's really good. I never cared for the original (or any Phil Collins in general), but this is really good. Unfortunately, I have no idea who did it!




The Postal Service



> Isn't 'Mony Mony' by Billy Idol also a cover?




I think so. Not that I know the original if it was.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think so. Not that I know the original if it was.




I refer you to: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2503537&postcount=113


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 19, 2005)

In concert a couple years back, Queensryche did a very cool version of U2's Bullet the Blue Sky. Another favorite of mine. Not that I'm a Queensryche fan or anything...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 20, 2005)

Metallica's _Turn the Page_ and _Whiskey in the Jar_, especially the latter.

Iron Horse's _Fade to Bluegrass: a Bluegrass Tribute to Metallica_, especially _The Four Horsemen_.

Nightwish's _Phantom of the Opera_.

Demons and Wizards' _Immigrant Song_.


----------



## Renton (Aug 20, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Beth Orton - I Wish I Never Saw The Sunshine




SHe also does a nice cover of Cat Stevens' "Wild World".


----------



## Pants (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who answered my questions: 

I just listened to 'Ballroom Blitz' by Krokus. Pretty damn good.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 20, 2005)

Solitude Aeturnus does a great version of Iron Maiden's "Hallowed Be Thy Name".  I never cared for Krokus' version of Ballroom Blitz.  It was produced by a man named Butch Stone (who is from my home state) and I never cared for the way he makes bands sound.

On a side note, I did sound for a local gig once when this one band showed up with a TON of equipment.  They said we could use it if they could get on the bill.  Turns out the guy owned the studio in Mtn. Home, Arkansas where Krokus did their rehearsals.. (Yeah, they were from Switzerland but they moved their base to here).  The equipment was Krokus' stuff.  I was in metal-geek heaven.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 21, 2005)

Tanager said:
			
		

> "Lovers in a Dangerous Time" - The Oysterband, orginally by Bruce Cockburn




Funny that one got mentioned.

In another thread, someone posted a U2 lyric that references the song, which reminded me of my favorite cover, coincidentally of the same song.

"Lovers in a Dangerous Time" - Barenaked Ladies  

EDIT:

And, while I'm thinking about it, my favorite covers tend to be _a capella_ versions of otherwise normal songs.  A local group - DaVinci's Notebook - does a great version of (Dylan's?) "Stuck in the Middle with You."

But my favorites are probably the covers you can only hear once a year, in 10-250, by the Chorallaries (http://web.mit.edu/choral/www/) at their standing-room-only _Concert in Bad Taste_.  Songs like "Little Transvestite" (from Prince's "Little Red Corvette"), a particularly dirty version of BNL's "Brian Wilson," and others.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 21, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> (Dylan's?) "Stuck in the Middle with You."




Yup, made into a hit by "Stealer's Wheel".  Ahh...cover band mania!


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 22, 2005)

I think Joan Jett covered "Wild Thing", that was cool.

From the "Lilo and Stich" soundtrack - Wynonna Judd covered "Burning Love", A-Teens covered "Can't Help Falling In Love With You"

Annette Funicello covered "Blame it on the Bossa Nove", "Wah Watusi" and "Ma, He's Makin' Eyes At Me!"


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 22, 2005)

Fu Manchu "Godzilla" from Blue Öyster Cult
Metallica "Astronomy" also from Blue Öyster Cult
Blue Öyster Cult "Kick out the Jams" MC5
Judas Priest "Green Manalishi (with the Two Pronged Crown) from of all people Fleetwood Mac
Judas Priest guitar player Glenn Tipton ferociously covers the Rolling Stones' "Paint it Black" on his Baptism of Fire solo album
The Priest are themselves covered in style by Nevermore "Love Bites", Slayer "Dissident Agressor", and Forbidden "Victim of Changes".
Exodus' cover of "Low Rider" from War
Nordic death metallers Dimmu Borgir stunned me with their cover of "Burn in Hell" from Twisted Sister.
Motörhead "Cat Scratch Fever" Ted Nugent
Aerosmith "Train Kept a Rolling" from Blackfoot?
Voïvod covered at least two Pink Floyd songs that I'm aware of, "Astronomy Domine" and "The Nile Song"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> Aerosmith "Train Kept a Rolling" from Blackfoot?




Aerosmith's was a take on the Yardbird's "Train Kept a Rolling", which I think was a cover itself.  "Train, Train" may be the Blackfoot song you're thinking of.

WASP did a great version of "Paint in Black" on an early EP.  They've also covered "Whole Lotta Rosie" by AC/DC, "Locomotive Breath" by Jethro Tull,  Mountain's "Mississippi Queen" and The Jefferson Airplane's "Somebody to Love".  Oh... and Humble Pie's "I Don't Need No Doctor" (one of my favorite covers.  I'm sure I'm missing some of their other covers.


----------



## Ethernaut (Aug 23, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> I've got many, many more -- I could probably write for hours -- but, well, what covers do you like?




My personal faves:

Nine Inch Nails doing Joy Division's "Dead Souls" (on the Crow soundtrack)
Faith & the Muse's version of Bauhaus' "Hollow Hills"
Faith & the Muse doing "Willow's Song" from "The Wicker Man"
Bauhaus' version of Dead Can Dance's "Severence" (saw it live... don't know if it has been recorded)
The Sisters of Mercy doing "Gimme Shelter"
Siouxsie & the Banshees doing "The Passenger" 
Bangles doing "Hazy Shade of Winter"
10,000 Maniacs doing "Because the Night on the MTV Unplugged Album
Nirvana doing Bowie's "The Mman Who Sold the World" on another MTV Unplugged Album
Ben Folds, William Shatner, and Joe jackson doing Pulp's "Common People"
Echo & The Bunnymen doing The Doors' "People Are Strange" 9from "Lost Boys" soundtrack)
R.E.M. doing "Superman"


----------



## Torm (Aug 23, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> Nirvana doing Bowie's "The Mman Who Sold the World" on another MTV Unplugged Album



Thanks! You reminded me to mention my latest favorite cover - "The Man Who Sold The World" by Jordis Unga (Rockstar INXS).


----------



## Renton (Aug 24, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> My personal faves:
> 
> Ben Folds, William Shatner, and Joe jackson doing Pulp's "Common People"




That sounds truly unholy.


----------



## Qlippoth (Aug 24, 2005)

Ethernaut said:
			
		

> My personal faves:
> ...
> Bauhaus' version of Dead Can Dance's "Severence" (saw it live... don't know if it has been recorded)...



You can find both live and studio versions of it on _Gotham_, or wait & see them again this Fall.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 24, 2005)

A few by Reel Big Fish from their last two albums:

Talkin' 'Bout A Revolution (original by Tracy Chapman)
We Hate It When Our Friends Become Successful (original by Morrissey)
New York, New York (I wonder - at what point will this become "Trad."? )
Boss DJ (original by Sublime)


----------



## ReignMan (Aug 24, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> "(Beastie Boys do Elton John?)"





Can't believe no one picked up on this in off topic. Too many jokes, too little time!


Vic and Bob's version of Dizzy originally by the Animals?*?


----------

